

Leaving a job a week in for a better one? - explosivesam

So I&#x27;ve accepted a offer for company A but a few days into company B has offered me a job which is better in every way. The reason I took company A is because I had been looking for a month or so and didn&#x27;t think I would get B. Is it wrong to leave a week in?
======
kewalKrishna
I don't think it would be wrong. You are there just for a week so i am quite
sure you would not have a lot of dependencies yet. I just hope you are not
changing just because of financial reasons. Try sitting down with the HR or
the person who hired you and politely explain your situation.

------
jdumblauskas
Better sooner than later... :)

